# Chausson Allegro 97- GVW



## philoaks (Sep 2, 2008)

A good friend is looking to buy one of these vans. His budget means that he is looking at a van circa 2008. There seem to be some around that are plated at 3500kg and others at 4000kg. He is planning to long term in the van so the payload will be important (only 350kg on the one compared to 850kg on the other).

Licence entitlement isn't a problem so the 4 tonner would be the obvious choice. Does anyone know whether the increased GVW was just a paper exercise at the factory when they were built or was the 4 tonner built on a different/heavier chassis?

I've googled as much as I can but can't find anything definitive.

Thanks!


----------



## solly (May 1, 2005)

*Chausson Allegro 97 GVW*

I have a 2009 Allegro 97 plated at 4000 kl. I was told on purchase that its a paper exorcise and that it can be re-plated to 3500kl when I'm 70 if needed. I'm am also told that its about £200-00 to do this. What surprised me on purchase is that the road tax is cheaper.
Solly


----------



## philoaks (Sep 2, 2008)

Hi Solly, thanks for that. I can see that you may be able to down plate 4t to 3.5t (with a loss of payload) but still wonder if the 4t chassis is initially a heavier duty chassis which would mean that you couldn't go up from the 3.5t. Anyone know?


----------



## rickwiggans (May 10, 2006)

Two points. 

We have an Allegro 94, and found that the whole of the +/- 5% tolerance had been used in the manufacture, so the actual payload was much less than quoted. Had to choose between carrying wine and the wife!

So, we had it uprated to 3850, paper excercise, at about 200 quid. 

Rick


----------

